# Venison-Goose In Gravy



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Although I'm not much of a hunter anymore , I'm lucky enough to live on the Eastern Shore and have friends nice enough to keep my freezer full of tasty game birds and deer meat . This is a recipe for using up various and sundry items you might find in the freezer whilst cleaning it out to make way for more said items lol Take any venison steaks , roasts etc , a couple of goose breasts . If you have venison roast , you should slice it in long strips . Slice the breasts and steaks in strips as well . Take a tupperware tub and add some flour and the seasonings you like . Garlic powder , thyme , freshly cracked black pepper , paprika etc. . Get a skillet hot with a mixture of olive oil and butter , less butter . Shake the goose-deer mixture until coated with the flour mix and slowly add it to the hot skillet . You want to brown on both sides to a dark consistency and then remove to drain on some paper towels . When all the meat is draining , you want to de-glaze the pan with a decent red wine , I like to use a Shiraz/Merlot combo I get locally . I then take a can of regular Campbells French Onion Soup , a can of Campbells Golden Mushroom Soup and a jumbo can of beef broth and put it in a pot on low to meld , stirring occassionaly . Dice up some onions and clean and slice some decent fresh mushrooms . Fresh garlic is a must as well and I would suggest at least 4 or 5 cloves . Sautee the mushrooms , onions and garlic in some oil , let them start to brown but not burn . Hit it with some more wine and let simmer for a few . Then add all of that to the pot with the meat . Either cook very slowly fro about 2 hours , or put the whole thing in the oven at 350 for about the same time . During the last hour of cooking , I like to add fresh parsnips , carrots , turnips and a bag of frozen pearl onions . When you are said and done , you've got a meal for a king !


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks for sharing that. I hope I get to try it sometime.


----------



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

*sounds*

DEEEE licious. Maybe even bread sopping good1
Thanks for the recipe Lineside


----------

